# 2011 Hawaii DVC Point Chart on Mouseowners



## alwysonvac (Jun 23, 2010)

Aulani Points Charts are unofficially HERE - http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41608


----------



## blondietink (Jun 23, 2010)

So, the points chart makes it look like we could afford a studio in low season for a week, unless we wanted to use 2 years worth of points for a 1 bedroom.  Anybody speculate on how hard it will be to book this new resort at the 7 month window for non-owners?   My guess is about as hard as BLt is at the 7 month window.


----------



## bm408 (Jun 23, 2010)

yay! thanks so much for sharing! We own quite a few points so I'm happy we could do at least a full week there in a 2 bedroom!!!!  My kids are 2 and 4 so I think we'll love it!!!!! I might have to add on there... someone stop me!


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the heads up.
Looks like I can get a one bedroom which would be enough for a family of 5 for a week in the off season of november or possibly march/april if I dont care much for which view I get.

All in all very good for me and my family! :whoopie:


----------



## Pro (Jun 24, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Aulani Points Charts are unofficially HERE - http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41608


And officially they are on the DVC member web site.

Joe P.


----------



## bm408 (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone have a sale date yet?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 24, 2010)

I thought I read July 1st, but could be wrong about that.


----------



## Troopers (Jun 24, 2010)

Pro said:


> And officially they are on the DVC member web site.
> 
> Joe P.



It doesn't show up for me.


----------



## bm408 (Jun 24, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I thought I read July 1st, but could be wrong about that.



Awesome... time to call my guide!


----------



## bm408 (Jun 24, 2010)

you were right! July 1st!!! I'm on it! With the Marriott price increases it's going to be MUCH more affordable to buy DVC Hawaii... anyone else?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2010)

*Prices and Opening date posted on disboards*

More Aulani info - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2494894


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 24, 2010)

*Model Room pictures on mouseowners*

Aulani Resort Model Room Pics - http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41438


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 26, 2010)

If I can get myself to fly again that many hours, would love to visit for our 30th Anniversary in 2012.  It would probably be a one time thing.  Now if we can cruise on over there............ that would be a whole different story  

I think many so far think that the points are better than they were expecting.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll certainly visit at some point, but I will not add on there.


----------



## Amy (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!  I haven't kept up with DIS discussions for awhile so I missed this.  I'd like to tack on a couple of days after our Hilton Hawaiian Village exchange in December 2011 and get away from the hustle and bustle of Waikiki.


----------



## Lulubelle (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd love to stay there, too, but won't purchase any points there.  Hopefully we can book at the 7 month window.  I would think off season would be easier than summer and holiday periods.  Can wait to see pictures from actual guests!


----------

